# The H/O wonders why his roof leaks!



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I got asked to fix a long standing leak in this guy's roof the other day. When I got there today, this is what I found!
The date on the Herald is November 11, 1987.:laughing: 
Thats about when the extension was done. Probably has leaked almost from day one!


----------



## Ridgewalker (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats what I call Job security. It looks like you not the first that was asked to repair it that whole side looks like its been caulked and it still leaked. :no:


----------

